

All the Clouds Around Block my View... - benhpcsmith
http://hpc-opinion.blogspot.com/2011/09/all-clouds-around-block-my-view.html

======
smoyer
As a network programmer, we've been talking about the cloud for a long time
... it was a generic mechanism describing how systems were interconnected.
With Cloud computing, we're actually combining two different ideas that
already existed ... the resiliency of a network with many redundant links, and
the creation of computing clusters that provide redundancy and fail-over.

I guess I don't have a problem with this particular buzz-word. What I do have
a problem with is people that claim to be using cloud computing but clearly
just relabeled a product/service that is not.

